#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] [投稿]  永遠的夢想之花(活動勝出作品)

## 虎源太

不知各位對花博夢想館的機械花聲光秀是否還記憶猶存呢
臺北花博落幕至今也快要半年了 雖然夢想館目前好像要營運到明年6月
永久保留與否依然是個未知數  凝聚科技與藝術的機械花將有如胸中懷有的夢想般
伴隨著堅定的心志長年綻放   現在  我們來好好回味這場千變萬化的夢想館主秀吧

花舞翩翩



點擊以顯示隱藏內容













點擊以顯示隱藏內容














從正下方的角度看又是另一種感覺呢



點擊以顯示隱藏內容













點擊以顯示隱藏內容













希望大家也能開出屬於自己的夢想之花喔(最後賽錢箱感謝納奉

----------


## 賽茲恩·奧

效果很贊啊～
很喜歡第二張和第十二張的色彩的感覺

----------


## Veritas

第五張挺有飄渺感的
我老師跟同學寒假第一天班遊就去了
我都沒去..
有點落寞
建議用古典三分線
會更有動態感喔!

----------


## 虎源太

TO:賽茲恩·奧
謝謝誇獎^^

TO:Verum
古典三分線嗎...相機觀景窗都有附搆圖輔助線   
不過平常都沒有特別去注意這個  都是感覺對就拍了呢
以後會多注意的  不過是說我後來在lightroom開輔助線一看
其實算滿接近了呢

----------


## ebixview

好漂亮的效果，但看久了總有頭暈的感覺

----------

